# VIN and Data tags



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey guys, recently I saw a thread here on this forum regarding reproduced or reprinted VIN and Date tags. In fact, I was advised that even though my data tag is pretty beat up, that i would be ill advised to get the data tag reprinted.

with that said about the original data tag being more valuable in any condition than a reproduced dats tag, how does one go about determining whether a data tag is fake or just reporduced? 

I have compared my data tag to the VIN and see no connection between the two. How would anyone, including PHS verify the information on the data tag? Does GM have some kind of data base or record of every VIN of every car with the corresponding data tag?

It seems like if someone wanted to change a small detail on the data tag (i.e. body color, interior color, soft top color, trim, accessories, etc) that there would be no way to verify such information for accuacy or authentacy....is this correct?


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Pontiac has the best date sheets of factory builds of all GM divisions. That is why a PHS is so good because it will have all the info of what was what when it left the factory. There can always be mistakes from the data plate but I am sure they are very very very rare.


----------

